# Rest Stop Encounter



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I left Montreal on route 20 heading toward Quebec city, when I decided 
to stop at a comfort station. The first toilet stall was occupied, so I 
went into the second one. I was no sooner seated than I heard a voice 
from the next stall: "Hi, how are you doing?"

Well, I am not the type to chat with strangers in highway comfort 
stations, and I really don't know quite what possessed me, but anyway, I 
answered, a little embarrassed: "Not bad."

And the stranger said: "And, what are you up to?" Talk about your dumb 
questions! I was really beginning to think this was too weird! So I 
said: "Well, just like you I'm driving east."

Then, I heard the stranger, all upset, say "Look, I'll call you right 
back, there is some idiot in the next stall answering all the questions 
I am asking you. Bye!"

_ (Forwarded by a friend; author unknown)_


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

:lol: :rolling: 

Good one!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

:lol: X 2


----------

